# The Garage



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Somewhere behind that pile of junk are hundreds of classical CD's. I decided today I needed to get some help. We brought a swing set with us that was mine when I was a little boy. It's made of metal and is HEAVY. Of course, to get to anything you have to move that around.

One thing I did find today was two boxes full of vinyl's. Of course, they were pop/rock from the late 60's/early 70's but unfortunately that wasn't what I was looking for. I think my wife has someone in mind to help me this week.

If you notice in the below left you will see an 8mm Bell & Howell projector that my mother and father had.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Good luck !


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Whats that case of Viagra doing ??


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Would suggest a photo when the clear-up has been done


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

joen_cph said:


> Would suggest a photo when the clear-up has been done


Actually, when the clear-up's done and dusted, you could always come over and sort mine out. :lol:

Hoarders of the World Unite!!!


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I've got a room like that.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of the advantages of a couple of intercontinental moves.... you are limited in the amount of junk you can take with you.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Dan Ante said:


> Whats that case of Viagra doing ??


My wife is a nurse and I'm sure she uses them in her work. NOT REALLY. Since I no longer have a prostate I'm not sure it would help.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

joen_cph said:


> Would suggest a photo when the clear-up has been done


I will definitely do that. Right now I'd be happy with the CD's but we're throwing away stuff as we go. There is a lot of really old stuff in some of that stuff. I found a devotional book that was from the 1860's. That would have been my grand mothers


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's for emergencies like this one that I keep a 5-gallon can of gasoline around.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My wife is currently in Shanghai cleaning out her parents' place to prepare to move her father to a smaller apartment. The things she comes across... three big plastic bags full of broken umbrellas.... three cupboards full of plastic containers from restaurants (used to bring leftovers home).... she threw away those, only for her father to get them from the rubbish and put them back.....


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Guess the piles are then somewhat influenced by former days of hardship too, though it sounds excessive ...


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

What is sad about this picture is that just to the left of this garage is ANOTHER garage.

The garage you see in this picture was one the previous owners built as a boat garage. The garage that you do not see doesn't have as much in it as this one does but it does have quiet a bit.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Art Rock said:


> My wife is currently in Shanghai cleaning out her parents' place to prepare to move her father to a smaller apartment. The things she comes across... three big plastic bags full of broken umbrellas.... three cupboards full of plastic containers from restaurants (used to bring leftovers home).... she threw away those, only for her father to get them from the rubbish and put them back.....


My father built our house in 1967 and our family owned it ever since. That's what made this such a big move. They had collected ALOT of stuff over 50 years so that's why.


----------

